# GS Mix?



## bbogdan (Sep 23, 2017)

Just adopted this baby this week and she was only listed as a mixed breed. We discussed that she might be a lab/GS mix, thoughts? Those ears are also getting kinda quirky at 3 months, anyone think they might stand?


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

I want to start off by saying she is a very very very beautiful girl! You're very lucky.

Next, I honestly don't think she's GSD/lab. If she was, I would think she would have longer hair. It appears pretty short, and both, labs and GSD have hair, especially pups. To me, she appears more GSD/Staffy, or GSD/pittie. Honestly though, I don't see any GSD in her. Maybe lab/pittie or Staffy? In the last pic, I really see pittie in the face. And the ears look pitbull. I don't think her ears will stand.


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

Looks like some bully mix


----------



## bbogdan (Sep 23, 2017)

CranberryGSD said:


> I want to start off by saying she is a very very very beautiful girl! You're very lucky.
> 
> Next, I honestly don't think she's GSD/lab. If she was, I would think she would have longer hair. It appears pretty short, and both, labs and GSD have hair, especially pups. To me, she appears more GSD/Staffy, or GSD/pittie. Honestly though, I don't see any GSD in her. Maybe lab/pittie or Staffy? In the last pic, I really see pittie in the face. And the ears look pitbull. I don't think her ears will stand.


Thank you! She is already so adored.

Thanks for the input, it's good to know more about her. She is meeting her new vet soon and hopefully we'll get some more insight from the visit. I hadn't thought about her being a pittie but I can really see it in her eyes now that you brought it up.


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

She's super cute! I was going to suggest pittie as well. There's always those DNA tests! Lol. My neighbor did that as a birthday gift to his wife ( not my idea of the perfect gift, but she was thrilled ?).


----------



## bbogdan (Sep 23, 2017)

UPDATE:
Now that she is turning 1 next month, her ears have taken a little journey. To my surprise they are almost all the way up, looking like this most of the time.

A great pup turned into a great dog and I couldn't be happier with her.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

I see a pitbull in her.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

She looks identical in body and head shape to my friend's border collie/pit mix. The coloring is different, but everything else is the same. I'm glad she makes you happy!


----------

